# Smoke/cloud from boiler



## marla06 (15 Dec 2008)

Hi all

My boiler has a lot of white smoke/cloud coming out of it while the heating is on in my house. (It's a new house...self build). The plumber said it's because there's hot air coming out of the boiler and the surrounding air is cold. Everyone thats come to see my house has commented on how much smoke is coming out of it. It doesn't smell like it's smoke/burning though. Someone thought that maybe the oil suppliers gave me diesel instead of kerosene but after checking it they said it was kerosene alright.

Has anyone had a similar problem?

Thanks


----------



## DGOBS (15 Dec 2008)

Hi, white smoke (known as plume) is your hot flue gasses giving up its water vapor as it comes in contact with cold air (water vapor is given up at the dew point 55degs) 

Aslo, how new is the boiler? is it a condenser model?
if so, the plume is a sign that the boiler is working in condensing mode, ie the most efficient it can be....

if your still worried have an oftec qualified oil technician out to service / commission the appliance (as should have been done on installation, bet you it wasn't)


----------



## marla06 (15 Dec 2008)

thanks for getting back to me!

the boiler is about 6-12 months old i think. haven't a clue what type it is but i could try to find out. i'm not living in the house yet but the heating is turned on for a couple of hours every day

i doubt that a service was carried out on it! i'll look in to that too

thanks again


----------



## ramble (16 Dec 2008)

I have a relatively new condensing oil boiler which gives off plumes of steam as you describe.  My plumber confirmed that this was normal , there is no smell  off it, it comes out beside my washing line and has had no affect on the clothes


----------



## DGOBS (16 Dec 2008)

It'slike electing a new pope...white smoke good...black smoke bad


----------



## DGOBS (2 May 2009)

Not quite,

Most boilers will plume(white smoke) when they first fire up after laying dormant as any water condensation is heated. But this will stop in the first 
5-10 mins of operation. 

A condensing boiler is designed to run constantly (assuming correct system temp differential is achieved) in this mode.

But black smoke is not just a waste of oil, more importantly there is never is never black smoke or soot generation without carbon monoxide generation!


----------

